# had a cancerous tumor behind left eye



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

How should we treat this thread? Is it intended as a joke, or fake science? It is not in anyone’s best interests to cause people to believe bee stings are the next medical miracle for tumors. I am sorry if I offend, but we have to be responsible for our publications.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

JTGaraas said:


> How should we treat this thread? Is it intended as a joke, or fake science? It is not in anyone’s best interests to cause people to believe bee stings are the next medical miracle for tumors. I am sorry if I offend, but we have to be responsible for our publications.


I HAVE IT ON FILM AND Medical RECORDS. PROOF. HE IS TREATING HIS MOTHER WITH A HIVE I GAVE HIM. SHE IS FULL OF CANCER SO IT WILL TAKE MORE TREATMENTS. HE TREATED THE NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR FOR NARCOLEPSY AS WELL.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

APITHERAPY HAS BEEN A SUCCESSFUL TREATMENT FOR CANCER FOR CENTURIES???


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Treated a neighbor with narcolepsy, huh. What did he do, sting him every time he fell asleep? I can see how that would work.

It has been a while since you posted. How did your clinic do? There should have been an extraordinary amount of media attention over all of the miracles and countless saved lives.

Alex


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

JTGaraas said:


> How should we treat this thread? Is it intended as a joke, or fake science? It is not in anyone’s best interests to cause people to believe bee stings are the next medical miracle for tumors. I am sorry if I offend, but we have to be responsible for our publications.


I think there is an ongoing untreatable condition in progress here. Belief in faith healing never dies. Hard to protect people from themselves. Dunno!


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

Crofter- I accept your observations/suppositions as true.

People should be skeptical of anecdotal evidence/statements, particularly when some discrepancy in the information exists - in post #1, Robert had the tumor, but in post #3, Robert’s mother has the cancer requiring bee treatments.

Two (2) logical statements do not make the conclusions true: (1) dogs have hair; (2) JTGaraas has hair; therefore JTGaraas is a dog. A nasal discharge after a bee sting (or even nine stings) would not cause me to conclude I should replace my health insurance with a beehive.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

While I do not wish to join this uh, "debate", I would like to to remind everyone to be respectful. Shouting, ie, the use of all caps, is always impolite. I have not heard of bee venom used to treat cancer and the body's cortisone response to a sting is usually associated with relief of arthritic pain. HOWEVER, I have wondered whether direct injection of spider venom, black widow or brown recluse, into a tumor might cause the tumor to die. So, seamuswildflower's claim does not seem totally outlandish to me. Just needs to be backed up with say maybe a pathology report?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Respectfully, I do not believe your story. Now maybe had you not gone for the brass ring, it would be more believable. I could see myself believing it if your pal Robert (or even his Mom) had a pimple on his (or her) nose, he stung it and it swelled and popped. J


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

The effect varies by breed, The healing power is well documented in Russel Sunkist :lookout:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

While I appreciate _msl_'s sense of humor,  a fair number of current Beesource readers likely have no idea that "Russel Sunkist" is an _imaginary_ 'breed' of bee. All part of the oldest game in the book, a_ fraud scheme._

:ws:


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I need to find out more. Went back and looked at posts from 2011 and if you substitute the word Saskatraz for Sunkist, the posts look oddly similar.

I want to be clear that I am not comparing Saskatraz, a legitimate line of bees, with the imaginary Sunkist line. I was making reference to the wording of the posts and the interest expressed by beekeepers in 2011, long before the fraud came to light.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is _one_ of the Russell threads:
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303874-Moonbeam-stock

That one is from 2014, after the scam was exposed.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ya, the guy talked such a great game that he even had many of the long time commercials like myself scratching their heads for awhile. The kicker was many knew the family name through his father so we were kind of slow catching on to what a scam it all was. Then to top it all off, he spoke with a great deal of knowledge and when complaints began to pile up he began to elusively post as a supposed 3rd party who worked for him and would always refer to him as "Dr. Russel" thus avoiding having to answer too many questions directly. 
After complaints began to emerge about people that had paid for queens that were never delivered and hearing excuses from the "good Dr." that ranged from bad weather to storm damages, I started communicating my doubts about the guy through pm's to Barry telling him that this guy is either the unluckiest beekeeper on the face of the earth, as I have a lot of commercial friends who couldn't corroborate any of his tall tales, or his is just an outright fraud and I'm pretty sure I know which one it is.


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

The value of Moderators was just established — knowledge has value. 

When the reference to the healing power of Russel Sunkist occurred in post #10, I googled him only to learn of the death of the CEO of Sunkist Growers Cooperative. A couple more computer inquiries shed little light.

My join date was June, 2014 - right before the referenced thread. Back then, I read almost every post trying to learn as much as I could about my new hobby, and I now remember this thread (and others like it), because it confirmed skepticism is appropriate whenever someone claims to have bred a new strain, species, or stock of bees. Beekeeping is less expensive if you do not follow the “fads”.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Rader, thanks for the link, that really helped to put the reference in perspective.

JT, I added bees to the google search for Russell Sunkist and it took me straight to a website for Russell Apiaries which is still up, even though most of the links no longer work. First thing I noticed was that he had waaaay too many lines for them to all be being bred in a single apiary. 

It was good of msl to remind us all that wishfull thinking and a good salesman can bring out the sucker in just about anyone.

Thanks clyde.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Here is a link to one of his threads. If you go to this thread be sure to scroll down to the photo that was posted by OldTimer.
https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?351069-FREE-APITHERAPY-CLINIC

And there is this; https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?348595-RV-can-now-read-his-thermostat

Alex


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi all, whereas I agree with everyone that some healthy scepticism of far out anecdotes leading one to wish for corroborating (scientific?) evidence is a good thing, I for one do not have any evidence that this did not work as described. However brief the description. Seamus, it's been a couple days since you posted. Several questions have been asked: how did your clinic go? Any other evidence (case studies, etc) regarding your earlier claims? How about the video you mentioned? If we don't hear from you I think I will have to side with the skeptics.... Thanks!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I had an eye doctor checking my tear ducts recently, and he proved to me that tear ducts are connected to the nasal passage. He squirted water into my tear duct and it felt like he put it directly into my nose. It surprised me, but I still am skeptical of the above 'cure'.


----------



## Lazy B. (Mar 3, 2018)

4 years ago I was stung on the right ear lobe and a year later I lost the hearing in that ear alone. I now need a hearing aid. Should I conclude the bee venom made me deaf? None of my Doctors can explain the cause.


----------



## SeaBees (Aug 7, 2019)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> While I appreciate _msl_'s sense of humor,  a fair number of current Beesource readers likely have no idea that "Russel Sunkist" is an _imaginary_ 'breed' of bee. All part of the oldest game in the book, a_ fraud scheme._
> 
> :ws:


Thank you for this. New to these forums & would have been going buzz crazy trying to find those bees.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

> I need to find out more. Went back and looked at posts from 2011 and if you substitute the word Saskatraz for Sunkist, the posts look oddly similar.
> 
> I want to be clear that I am not comparing Saskatraz, a legitimate line of bees, with the imaginary Sunkist line. I was making reference to the wording of the posts and the interest expressed by beekeepers in 2011, long before the fraud came to light


I would have said New River my self.. one guy with 8 different lines, sold out as soon as sales opened jan 1st, etc, 
I am* not *saying he is a fraud he seems on the up and up and has the II rig to coltroal the lines...... but I am taking marketing notes:lpf:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

So my take is that the OP described an observation. It's not a recommendation nor a prescription for cure. 

Take it as you will or as I have...with a grain of salt, an open mind and a strong dose of cynicism. Doctors know doc stuff. We know bee stuff. Mixing doesn't always make for a good recipe.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

msl said:


> I would have said New River my self.. one guy with 8 different lines, sold out as soon as sales opened jan


Msl, I am on his waiting list. Maybe all hype but he is reletively local, about 150 miles away, and have heard only good things.several of the local bee clubs buy queens in bulk from them.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

JWPalmer said:


> Msl, I am on his waiting list. Maybe all hype but he is reletively local, about 150 miles away, and have heard only good things.several of the local bee clubs buy queens in bulk from them.


The New River guy has some great queen lines. I've bought 2 years in a row from him. Follow his youtube channel if you wonder about him. The Buckfast queens from him are extremely gentle and productive. I believe his stock came from Canada before the border was closed to queen imports


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone read about the beekeepers in china? Have any full time beekeepers gotten the coronavirus?


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

seamuswildflower said:


> Has anyone read about the beekeepers in china? Have any full time beekeepers gotten the coronavirus?


Try searching, there are a couple of recent threads on that topic.


----------

